
Oviku – Uncrackable and Hackable Smart Locks - Sami_Lehtinen
https://oviku.com/tuotteet
======
gargravarr
All the site proclaims is that the lock is 'pick-proof', which may well be a
valid claim for something that lacks a keyhole. However, their smartphone-
access security doesn't seem to get a mention. Can't wait for this to be
exploited.

------
Piskvorrr
Uncrackable? Hackable? [citation-needed]

